# Well Done Texas!



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Muslims Demand Texas Mayor Surrender After She Attacked Shariah Court? Here?s Her Response | Wounded American Warrior

Well done Texas for standing up for America and not backing down.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

+1000%, now we need to get that f'king muslime out of our WH. Talk about a terrorist threat to America, nobama is target #1. Americans stand up and save this country, get rid of nobama and his anti American administration. 

Texas, you need to find out whom voted for the muslimes and they need to be tarred and feathered, then thrown out of this country with extreme force. Time to take the kid gloves off and take back America, by force if that's what it takes!!!!! The muslimes want a war, let Americans give them what they want. To all muslimes, be Americans, leave or die.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My only question is why was it 5 to 4? Who where the 4 that voted against and why are they still on the Councile? Closer then it should have been.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

What the hell. Obama has already swung the gates of our borders wide open. Let's go ahead and allow every country in the world, both friend and foe, to practice their own laws in the USA!

We'll just turn the USA into a free-for-all (pun intended), where anybody from anywhere can do whatever they want (unless of course you are a caucasian American-born citizen).

As a side-note, the four councilmen who voted in favor of allowing Sharia law to be practiced in Texas, should be arrested and charged with sedition, and possibly treason.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just send the four over to Syria and drop them off.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I just don't understand liberals. I swear some of them would slit their own children's throats to avoid being called (insert whatever noun)ist. If you want to live under sharia law pack up and move back to whatever sand covered shithole you came from.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberals/progressives/socialists/communists never realize what they are doing is wrong, just that they did not do enough of it yet.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Just send the four over to Syria and drop them off.


Of course you don't expect the plane to land and no parachutes are to be given out either!!!!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

When in Rome do as the Romans do, or go home!! Bowing down to the wishes of folks from overseas is stupid! If it was so great where you came from, go back there! Don't try to change my view of America with this equality B.S. Don't like how we do things, why did you leave where you came from??? Stuff like this really grates on my nerves. They most likely want to get on the dole, the free ride!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

This is simply outstanding!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Now, if Texas would charge the muslime lawyers with practicing law without a Texas license that would be cool.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Now, if Texas would charge the muslime lawyers with practicing law without a Texas license that would be cool.


YES, let's stop this do as I say, Not as I do attitude with the gov!! Bad times are coming, not for us poor folks, but for the elite!!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I hadn't heard this one yet, thanks!

Props to the mayor of Irving. She has a bigger pair than most men, it seems. I agree with several of the other posters. If you want sharia than go to shariaville and see how it works out for you. It's UnAmerican and unconstitutional. The 4 who voted pro should be sat down and forced to watch sharia law being enforced. After a country buttwhippin of course.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Wait for it 

The DOJ will be down here investigating her for civil rights violations


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> YES, let's stop this do as I say, Not as I do attitude with the gov!! Bad times are coming, not for us poor folks, but for the elite!!!


I hope those bad times for the elite gets here soon and we the people get to join in on providing the bad times!


----------

